# Cycle after disc herniation, suggestions or comments?



## RoosterTX (Feb 16, 2009)

Gentlemen,

A quick background on myself: I am 25 yrs old 5'10" and 175 (currently), and have been training for seven years, although my training has had many different and specific aims over time. I have taken one anabolic cycle, when in the summer of 2005, it was Andropen 275, for those of you who remember british dragon. Admittedly I had no clue what I was doing. I took 1ml every week for ten weeks, and a haphazard clomid PCT. I went from 165 lbs to 208lbs, I gained an unreasonable amount of fat going from 14 to 21% bodyfat, mostly because my diest was horrible. Being young and stupid I thought that I could just eat anything. After the cycle ended I crashed hard, again I was callow, and I dropped down to 192 lbs. 

I continued to train, although my training is sport specific. In college I was trying to make a go at compteitive BJJ. Then in my senior year of college I started training for sprint triathalons. Needless to say I dropped a good amount of weight, but I was fine with that. 

When I graduated I joined enlisted in a branch of the armed forces (I'm non-specific for obvious reasons.) After passing a series of physical qualifications test, I recieved a contract that gaurenteed me a shot at a Spec. Ops. A school. While in the delayed entry program I herniated a disc, and because I had no insurance at the time,(when you're in DEP status you recieve no pay or benefits), I was unable to seek medical assistance and was consistantly misdiagnosed by chiros. Finally when I lost feeling in my left foot I poined up saw an ortho and got MRIs and learned I had a herniated disc. For months I was unable to train, I couldn't do anything that loaded the spinal column, or caused flexion in the L4 L5 region, so that's pretty much everything. I could do push-ups and pull ups and that was about it. 

Needless to say my body went into athrophy, I lost a good amount of muscle, and now weigh 173. 

I have been through a rigorous physical therapy program and took in plenty of rest. (I trained with a herniated disc for three months,3-4X a day, run-swim-pt or lift. So I had to let my body recover. I sustained some ancillary injuries in that time frame. Stress edema in tibia, tendon damage in foot, etc.)

Well about a month ago I started training with weights again, I can load the spinal column again, and I can run and swim. Needless to say I am no longer able to squat 385, or hang clean press 205, but am making progress  

I would like to go back to the program, but I would need to make significant physical progress, and the age limit is 28 so I would like to get in before I am 27.

I'm looking to start a cycle, once I feel like I've gotten my core foundation back, and I'm looking for thoughts and suggestions on whether the outline seems appropriate particularly in adding HCG into the PCT. (Please consider the training program and goals listed at the end of the post.) 

Also I would be most interested to hear if anyone has gone on a cycle after a herniated disc, how long after their diagnosis they went on, and what kind of results they had.

This is what I'm thinking of running:

CYCLE:
Sustanon 250mg 1ml every four days 5000 mg total
Deca 200mg 1ml every seven days 2000 mg total
D-bol 35mg/day first 28 days
Nolva 10mg/day

PCT:
Nolva 20mg/day
Clomid (three weeks after the last injection) 300mg day 1, 100mg days 2-11, 50mgs days 12-21.
(SHOULD I ADD HCG? IF SO SHOULD IT BE DURING THE CYCLE OR IN PCT AND IN WHAT DOSES? I'VE READ MANY CONTRADICITING OPINIONS, SO RATIONALE WOULD BE APPRECIATED.)


Here's what my training would look like.

Everday:
Focus on core stability, and stabilizers (hip flexors, rotator cuffs, etc.)

MonThurs AM: Chest Shoulders Biceps 
TuesFri AM: Back legs triceps

The bulk of the lifting would be done through compound movements like oylpic lifts, and presses.

Mon PM: Long slow distance (LSD)run
Tues PM: Interval (INT) swims 
Wednesday AM: LSD swim
Thurs: INT runs
Fri:Sustained high intensity (SHI) swims
Sat:SHI runs
Sunday: Snowboard/Snowshoe

Workout is subject to change. I will be contracting the services of a professional nutritionist and trainer, to monitor progress.

I am also considering working with a phyiscian to monitor my health. Any suggestions as to what type of blood pannel test I should be evaluating, and at what intervals?


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 16, 2009)

*follow up*

I bought all my gear from ***don't post sources***
SUSTANON 250 by Schering-Plough (Organon) - 15 Ampoules
Deca Durabolin - Decabolic Injection by Asia Pharma
Dianabol 5mg - Anabol by British Dispensary
Clomid - Serpafar by Faran Laboratories
Nolvadex - Zymoplex - Tamoxifen Citrate by Genapharm Greece


Anyone have any experience with either these brands or ****?


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 16, 2009)

dont post sources dumass


----------



## chrito (Feb 16, 2009)

source post not aloved on open forum!


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, So i got it about posting sources. My apologies. Can anyone comment on my question?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll comment on the HCG.  500iu e/w is prob the most common dose.  Start week 2.  You can also do 200iu 2X a week.

HCG during PCT.  Some say not to use it, some say use it.  In my opinion, use it if running a high/strong cycle.  I do 2000iu wk 1, 1000iu wk 2-4 of PCT (5000iu total).

Again, many will argue not to use HCG during PCT.  To each his own.

/V

Oh, and you need more deca.


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 17, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'll comment on the HCG.  500iu e/w is prob the most common dose.  Start week 2.  You can also do 200iu 2X a week.
> 
> HCG during PCT.  Some say not to use it, some say use it.  In my opinion, use it if running a high/strong cycle.  I do 2000iu wk 1, 1000iu wk 2-4 of PCT (5000iu total).
> 
> ...




Thank you for your response Victor. How much more deca would you advise and at what intervals would you administer?

Also on HCG. If I buy a 5000iu can I mix it and keep it refrigerated?

If this question has already been answered in a previous post I apologize, I'm more than happy to read any links posted. I read a few on HCG but didn't see any info on storage.


----------



## RoosterTX (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re-read sticky additional info*

Currently 13% BF

GOALS Add 20-30 lbs (12 week cycle), and maintain BF %, PCT successfully (3week PCT), and retrain specifically for my long term goal which is to get back into the military program I droped from (In 6-9 months from the end of the PCT). (Very Cardio-intensive but also requires brute strength, log PT, rucking etc.)

Diet: Working on the meal plan currently but caloric intake will be in the area of 4200-4800 per dal

Note: I will not be starting my cycle until I feel I have regained my ability to perform all of the compound movements that once comprised my workouts. And I'm looking to get up to 180 or 185 before I start. I have been making good progress since I got back into the gym. I was 169 two months ago now I'm at 177. Also any links for a good in cycle 4 day upper/lower split would be much appreciated. I looked through the training forum but there are so many pages my head started spinning, and the one I found on a 4 day split seemed agrumentative rather than informative.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Thank you for your response Victor. How much more deca would you advise and at what intervals would you administer?
> 
> Also on HCG. If I buy a 5000iu can I mix it and keep it refrigerated?
> 
> If this question has already been answered in a previous post I apologize, I'm more than happy to read any links posted. I read a few on HCG but didn't see any info on storage.



On the deca, I would take 300-400mg ew and stop it two weeks before your last shot of test.  200mg 2X a week is the min I would use, unless I was taking it just for joint relief.  In that case, 200mg e/w would work.

HCG can be mixed and stored in the fridge for 60 days.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 18, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Currently 13% BF
> 
> GOALS Add 20-30 lbs (12 week cycle), and maintain BF %, PCT successfully (3week PCT), and retrain specifically for my long term goal which is to get back into the military program I droped from (In 6-9 months from the end of the PCT). (Very Cardio-intensive but also requires brute strength, log PT, rucking etc.)
> 
> ...



Day 1:   Chest/Biceps
Day 2:   Quads/Hams/Calves
Day 3:   Off
Day 4:   Back/Rear Delts/Traps
Day 5:   Delts/Triceps
Day 6:   Off
Day 7:   Off


----------



## RoosterTX (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bump*

I see a lot of good advice seems like people are being quite generous.

Built, Prince, Pirate, anyone

Update down to 11% BF. Weight 176 (empty)

Also does anyone have a good diet template. I'm looking to gradually increase calories from 3200 pre-cycle to 4500-4800 on cycle. 

Thanks to everyone who has chimed in thus far


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 3, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> I see a lot of good advice seems like people are being quite generous.
> 
> Built, Prince, Pirate, anyone
> 
> ...



Whats your diet now?


----------



## quark (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure Built can help you with diet.
 I have a little advice on the deca for what it's worth. L4/L5 rupture a few years back, repaired by surgery is in my history. I completed a cycle od test & deca a little bit ago. First time for deca. Everything you've read about joint lubrication and easing of tendon pain is true (at least it was for me). It was quite amazing actually. Bottom line of all this is with your history I would be careful about getting too overeager. You're gonna feel great. I had to pay strict attention to form, because I felt 21 again. Just a word of caution.


----------



## DJDan (Jun 19, 2009)

u just told us that u were  in DEP for the navy by telling us of ur "guarantee'd shot at spec ops A school" so you know that herniated discs is very hard to over come.  If you r doing anything that requires diving herniated discs  make you NPQ (Not Physically Qualified). if you have any questions about this aspect, feel free to email me.


----------



## animal550 (Jun 19, 2009)

for your diet i always seen great gains going 50% carbs, 30% protein, 20% fats. When u r increasing calories dnt add more than 300-500 calories at a time because ur body isnt use to it and it wnt metabolize right therefore u will add some unneccasary weight. I would probably add an extra 400 calories/day after every week until u get to ur desired caloric intake. As for foods i always got great gains off of rice for carbs like 2 cups 3 hours before workouts then for pre workout i will eat alot of fruit for my carbs. Through the day eat like 2 meals of chicken or fish and 1 meal or a red meat this will provide a good amount of protein. As for fats u r gettin them from ur red meat and add some nuts in ur day either peanuts or almonds will be good but would only eater like quarter of a cup. Just a little example of what u can eat through the day and at certain times


----------



## RoosterTX (Jun 22, 2009)

DJDan said:


> u just told us that u were  in DEP for the navy by telling us of ur "guarantee'd shot at spec ops A school" so you know that herniated discs is very hard to over come.  If you r doing anything that requires diving herniated discs  make you NPQ (Not Physically Qualified). if you have any questions about this aspect, feel free to email me.




Those days are over. I've been medically seperated, and will never get another shot at an SO contract.


----------



## nascar1 (Sep 8, 2009)

asiapharma that's the guy that ratted out British Dragon owner Richard Crawley and Redicat Ashley Livingston. They are booth in prison because of him.
He used to sell BD but than made his own Asia Pharma line. so he gave British Dragon guys to the police. Richard was a good guy but asiapharma are the worst kind of eurotrash sh1te! Overpriced vultures liars and scammers.



RoosterTX said:


> I bought all my gear from ***don't post sources***
> SUSTANON 250 by Schering-Plough (Organon) - 15 Ampoules
> Deca Durabolin - Decabolic Injection by Asia Pharma
> Dianabol 5mg - Anabol by British Dispensary
> ...


----------

